# Asa-rvg



## den71ice (Dec 17, 2009)

Does any one have the most current ASA-RVG for the following CPT codes:

31500
36555
36556
36620-36625
75998
76937
93312-93318
93503
95955
95957

Or can direct me to where I can find these

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## missyah20 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are the values from the 2009 RVG:

31500 - 6 units
36555 - 5 units
36556 - 4 units
36620 - 3 untis
36625 - 5 units
93312 - 6 units
93313 - 2 units
93314 - 4 units
93315 - 8 units
93316 - 3 units
93317 - 5 units
93318 - 6 units
93503 - 10 units
95955 -  IC(Individual Consideration)

Hope this helps!


----------

